# Happy 3rd Birthday Jonas!



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Well..... Jonas has made it to 3. It is hard to believe how fast time flies by. I still remember the day I picked him up, like it was yesterday. Happy Birthday Bud..... Enjoy your day today!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Have a great Birthday Jonas!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

The changes are so amazing..I can't even remember what it was like around here before we brought Tess home..
Happy Birthday Jonas


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Jonas!! So many pups turning 3 this month  You need to post some updated photos of the birthday boy!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Jonas. Enjoy your beaitiful cake.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

WELL hello Stranger!:greet:

Jonas....Happy Birthday buddy:birthday:

More cake please:gsdbeggin:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy Birthday big boy! Many more! Enjoy that cake....


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jonas!!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jonas!!! Is that cake for you or is it all for Jonas, lol?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> Happy Birthday Jonas!!! Is that cake for you or is it all for Jonas, lol?


 Jonas will get a small piece of it. I am going to try and get a cake face picture this evening LOL


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Happy 3rd Birthday Jonas!!! Enjoy that beautiful cake!!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday Jonas!!!! Enjoy your cake!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Here is a few from this evening. I did not get to spend too much time with Jonas today because I worked 10 1/2 hours, but him and Penny enjoyed his cake tonight. It is the only time I let him eat junk food like that


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Jonas! :birthday:aw::toasting::gsdsit::congratulations:




Shade said:


> :birthday: Jonas!! So many pups turning 3 this month


I know, right? I've got one tomorrow! Our boys are officially adults! :wild:


----------

